# Dead Sea Mud & Brine?



## Tabitha (Jul 17, 2008)

Anyone have good sources for Dead Sea Mud & Brine? I found it at FNw/L. Any other sources? Thanks!


----------



## digit (Jul 18, 2008)

I have some from OT: http://www.oregontrailsoaps.com/clays.html and Camden-Grey: http://www.camdengrey.com/essentialoil/MUD-1. 

CG also has the powder form.

Digit


----------



## Birdie (Jul 18, 2008)

Dead Sea Bulk Materials Tammy is a wonder when it comes to using these products! I have seen her in action and WOW!


----------

